# AMI Licence for Real Estate



## fraserjames1

Hi

I am interested in obtaining a personal AMI licence. Could anyone tell me what is involved, whether there are examinations to take and, if so, whether they can be taken in English?

I already live in the Algarve and have residencia but have a particular reason for wanting to acquire this accreditation. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## omostra06

The ami number is issued to a registered real estate company, an individual can apply for a licence to sell property and mediate. you need to complete an exam in portuguese to get the licence, there are companies out there that will teach you how to pass the exam, they teach you the portuguese questions and answers, so you can take the exam, when you pass you can either attache yourself to a company that has an ami number or form your own company and apply for an ami number, even when you have your licence you need to work to keep it by completing extra yearly training courses,all very time consuming and costly


----------



## fraserjames1

omostra06 said:


> The ami number is issued to a registered real estate company, an individual can apply for a licence to sell property and mediate. you need to complete an exam in portuguese to get the licence, there are companies out there that will teach you how to pass the exam, they teach you the portuguese questions and answers, so you can take the exam, when you pass you can either attache yourself to a company that has an ami number or form your own company and apply for an ami number, even when you have your licence you need to work to keep it by completing extra yearly training courses,all very time consuming and costly


Thanks Omostra. The costs don't worry me too much as there is a particular reason for this . However, I would be really grateful if you could point me in the direction of a couple of the companies that could show me how to get through the exams. 

Could you help please? Thanks again.


----------



## omostra06

Daniel Foster da Silva runs these courses,

Real Estate Training in Portugal


----------



## fraserjames1

omostra06 said:


> Daniel Foster da Silva runs these courses,
> 
> Real Estate Training in Portugal


Thanks very much for this - have spoken with Daniel and will meet him shortly.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## omostra06

No problem, happy to help.


----------



## chris3991

Hi James,

I was reading your thread & found it very interesting, I have been living in Portugal since December 2007 with my Portuguese wife who works as a translator. 

I have been working for the same London based property investment & devlopment company for over eight years. Covering projects in London & various locations around the world. However due to the grip of the credit crunch they pulled the plug on investing & developing abroad & wanted me to return the U.K. I have declined & am now actively looking for new ventures in Portugal. Are you looking to take people on or work with others on your project? If so I would love to hear from you.

Kindest regards

Chris


----------



## Mr Noël

hi good morning ,

After reading your post, i went on to do some research online .
Unfortunately i cant really finding anything helpful about the licence exam on the web as for where to take the exam ,where to take the exam, prices etc .
I was wondering if you can orientate me in that matters. I am Haitian moving to portugal as soon as the international frontiers open.
Thank you.


----------



## MrBife

There is no exam its just a question of paying the annual fee and the compulsory public liability insurance + proving you are not on the criminal register. Until recently there were over 20,000 licenced realtors - many of them with the same dream. Best source of info is probably via Apemip.pt


----------



## suzman

Hi there, i am a Portuguese national, who has been living in South Africa for the past 30 years, i did schooling both in Portugal and South Africa. I have been a real estate agent in South Africa for over 5 years, so know the industry, however i do understand that each country has a different legislation.

I am looking at going back to Portugal as soon as we are allowed to travel internationally again.

My question is, what would be the easiest way for me to continue in my choice of career in Portugal?

Kind regards


----------

